# SQWIBS Cooks ALL in one place!



## sqwib

*Updated 2017/10/09*

On this page I will be linking some of my Cooks 

I was inspired by Bear's "Step By Step Index" thanks Bud!

I will constantly be updating this page, make sure to bookmark this page and check back.

This will help keep everything organized and I wont have to clutter up repetitive threads with all my photos

I wouldn't say this was a step by step thread per se but will post some of my cooks and how I did them.

As always, there is a disclaimer: This is how I prepared these recipes, this is only my interpretation or the way I prepared the recipe at the time it was posted.

_*Help keep me organized... A few notes about this page and how to navigate the links.*_

_*My signatures first link, "SQWIBS Cooks All In One Place" has a link back to this page.*_
_*General comments pertaining to this page are greatly appreciated and can be posted here.*_
_*If referencing one of my cooks, please place the comments, good or bad on the page it pertains to, this will help others make an informed decision when viewing the page.*_
_*Please give kudos to the original poster if I posted a Kudos link on my page.*_
_*  If you start a links page, such as Bears or this one, please let me know so I can add it to my "Friends with Links section"*_
_*Since this is a Smoking Forum, links will have a description after the title especially if the item was not smoked, hopefully this will help folks skim this page a little easier if looking for a specific thing.*_
Why SQWIB?  How come you always toss the name SQWIB in your posts and recipe titles?... *click here to find out.*

How do you like cooking on your pit,_* click here to find out.*_



Appetizers












20120630405.JPG



__ sqwib
__ Jul 8, 2016







Buffalo Chicken Lollipops (GOSM)
Buffalo Wing Style Pork Poppers (Leftovers)
Buffalo Chicken ABT's (GOSM)
Chicken Taco ABT's (GOSM)
Deep Fried Mac N' Cheeses
*Dino Eggs (Die-no)*
Egg Rolls/Wontons
Smoked London Broil Philly Cheesesteak Eggrolls (GOSM)
SQWIBS Macaroni and Cheese (Pit)
SQWIBS Luau Pork Shots (GOSM)
SQWIBS Pig Candy (Rib Meat)
SQWIBS Pork and Beans (DO/Firebox)
*Sausage/Kielbasa*












20130426090.JPG



__ sqwib
__ Jul 8, 2016







Island Kielbasa (Pit)
Sausage Peppers and Onions (Pit)

*Poultry*












20140705180.JPG



__ sqwib
__ Jul 8, 2016






*Turkey*

Thanksgiving Turkey on the Pit. *(lots of good info)* 
Honey Glazed Pit Smoke Turkey (Pit)
Smoked Turkey Dinner 12/2015   - (GOSM)

*Chicken*

Beer Can Chicken (Pit Chix) (2010/08/21)
Beer Can Chicken (Pit Chix) (2012/07/14)
Easter (Pit Chix) 2013
Thighs and Drums Experiment (Pit)
Bacon Wrapped Chicken with Honey Glaze (GOSM + Grill)
Scarbelly Bonesucking Wings (Schwenker & Oven)
Schwenked, Chicken, Bacon and Ham with Pineapple Mango Habanero Sauce and Chicken Legs
Quick, Easy, Double Beer Battered Fried Chicken *(Fried)*




*Lamb*












20151212087.JPG



__ sqwib
__ Jul 8, 2016







Smoked Boneless Leg of Lamb - GOSM


*Pork*












20120804302.JPG



__ sqwib
__ Jul 8, 2016





*Butt/Picnic*

Basic Pulled Pork According to SQWIB for Stickburners (Article)
Philly Style Pulled Pork *(Pit)*
Philly Style Pulled Pork* (Pit)*
Char Siu Pulled Pork *Pit, (Triple Play Cook)*
Cuban Style Pulled Pork* Pit, (Triple Play Cook)*
Porchetta Italian Market Place Pulled Pork* (Pit)*
Pulled Pork *(Dutch Oven)*
The Sacrificial Picnic Pit, *(Interesting test)*
Porchetta Italian market Place Pulled Pork *Pit, (Triple Play Cook)*
Tenderloin *(Dutch Oven)*












20130511129.JPG



__ sqwib
__ Jul 8, 2016





*Pork Loin*

Brined Pork Loin* (Pit)*
Brined Pork Loin for Sammies *(Pit)* *(Pics Only)*
Leftovers 
Apple Hill Stuffed Pork Loin *(Oven)*
Canadian Bacon *(GOSM)*
Pork Loin with Roasted Red Peppers *(Crockpot)*
Pineapple, Peach, Habanero, Pork Loin *(Crock Pot)*
Buffalo Style Pork Loin *(Crock Pot)*
Dutch Oven Roast Pork* (Pork Loin)*













20120908303.JPG



__ sqwib
__ Jul 8, 2016





*Ribs*

Fast and Hot Ribs* (Pit)*
Baby Back Ribs* (Pit) *
Baby Back Ribs, Loin *(Multiple Meats Pit)*
Baby Back Ribs * (Pit)*
Spare Ribs





*Beef*












20130608354.JPG



__ sqwib
__ Jul 8, 2016







Jack Daniels Pit Beef *(Pit)* 
Tangy Tomato Beef Brisket w/Onion Strings *(Pit/oven)* 
Corned Beef and Pastrami *(Sous Vide and Pit**)* 
Hickory Smoked Jack Daniels Bacon Double Cheeseburger Sliders *(GOSM)* 
Sloppy Joe Chuckie *(Pit)* 
SQWIBS Jerky 
Prime Rib & Porterhouse *(Grilled)* 
Prime Rib, Christmas 2014 *(Dutch Oven)* 
Prime Rib *February, 2014 (Dutch Oven)* 
Pit Beef Brisket w/Burgundy-Orange Sauce *Pit/Oven*




*Sandwiches*












20130915089.JPG



__ sqwib
__ Jul 8, 2016







Bacon Wrapped, Cheddar, Jalapeno Dogs* (GOSM)* 
Beef Empanadas *(Grilled)* 
Beef Brisket Sandwich 
Cubanos 
Jack Daniels Pit Beef Sandwiches 
Philly Style Pulled Pork Sandwiches (very long, grab a beer, better grab a few)
Philly Cheesesteak *(Prime Rib)* 
Pit Beef Buck Board Bacon Wrap
Prime Rib French Dippers
Steak and Eggs* (Prime Rib Egg Sandwich, 2nd half of post)* 
Top Round "French Dippers"* (Pit)*




*Fatties*












20151211411.JPG



__ sqwib
__ Jul 8, 2016







Chicken Spinoccoli Fattie
Chicken Cordon Bleu Fattie 
Philly Cheesesteak Fattie 
Turkey Panini Fattie 
SQWIBS Manday Cake... aka "Mancake"  - *(GOSM)*





*Cold Smoking*












20121012036.JPG



__ sqwib
__ Jul 8, 2016







Buckboard Bacon
Smoke Nuts *(Nutty Tribute to Scarbelly)*
Smoked Cheese




*Soups, Stews, Chili*












20130612065.JPG



__ sqwib
__ Jul 8, 2016







Beef Stew and Dutch Oven Restore *(Dutch Oven)*
Lamb and Beef Barley Stew *(Dutch oven)* 
Pit Beef Barley Soup (Stewp) 
Prime Rib French Onion Soup *(Scroll thread to title Prime Rib French Onion Soup)* 
Smoked Brisket Chili
Wonton Soup



*Smoked Fish*












20121012006.JPG



__ sqwib
__ Jul 12, 2016







Smoked Fish *(GOSM)*




*Sauces, Rubs, Mops*












30522153366_2517e26630_z.jpg



__ sqwib
__ Nov 1, 2016







Fire in the Hole Hot sauce
SQWIBS Pineapple Habanero Hot Sauce
Roasted Pineapple Ghost Chili Hot Sauce
Peach-Apricot Datil Hot Sauce
Roasted Pineapple Anaheim Hot Sauce
SQWIBS Philly Style Rub




*Desserts / Sweets*












20131215159.JPG



__ sqwib
__ Jul 8, 2016







Bacon Brittle
Cannoli Pound Cake 
Peanut Butter Brownie Cake *(OMG)*





*Other/Misc.*












20130422102.JPG



__ sqwib
__ Jul 8, 2016







SQWIBS Killians Kraut
Buck Board Bacon and Canadian Bacon Deep Dish Pizza




*Schwenking* *for something different*












20141109114.JPG



__ sqwib
__ Jul 8, 2016







Happy Schwenksgiving
Scarbelly Bonesucking Wings *(Schwenker & Oven)*
Schwenkbraten
Schwenked, Chicken, Bacon and Ham with Pineapple Mango Habanero Sauce and Chicken Legs
Schwenked, Chicken and Chicken Legs 
Schwenker Build
Schwenker Pizza 
SQWIBS Schwenker Video *(link takes you you VImeo)*





*Grilling*












20141228204.JPG



__ sqwib
__ Jul 8, 2016







Quick Easy Pizza on the Grill
Stufz Burgers 
Grilled Boneless Chicken Thighs




*Dutch Oven*












30790546993_49c47637ed_z.jpg



__ sqwib
__ Dec 15, 2016







Beef Stew and Dutch Oven Restore (Dutch Oven)
Lamb and Beef Barley Stew *(Dutch oven)*
Prime Rib, Christmas 2014 (Dutch Oven)
Prime Rib February, 2014  
Pulled Pork
SQWIBS Pork and Beans *(DO/Firebox)*
Tenderloin
Chicken and Dumplings
Jambalaya




*Sous Vide*












20140329255.JPG



__ sqwib
__ Jul 8, 2016







Poly Science Sous Vide Professional Immersion Circulator Clone 
Sous Vide Corned Beef. 
Sous Vide Discussion 
Sous Vide Buffalo Wings
Sous Vide Venison Roast 
Carnitas *Fail*
London Broil & Chuck Roast & Stew 
Sous Vide Top Round 
Sous Vide Chicken Breast* (4 varieties)*




*From the Garden*












20160709105.jpg



__ sqwib
__ Jul 12, 2016







Eggplant Caponata & Chicken Sausage Stuffed Anaheim Peppers  (Oven)
Hot Italian Sausage, Eggplant and Caponata Stuffed Anaheim Peppers  (GOSM)




*Equipment* *and other stuff*​

Frankensmoker Build (Pit)
GOSM aka Big Block
Poly Science Sous Vide Professional Immersion Circulator Clone 
TBS aka Thin Blue Smoke, "Less is more"
Schwenker Build
AMNPS A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER 5X8 First Look
Vacuum Sealing Notes




*For Fun and Events*​

Amanda's Home Cooked Meal 2012 (Multiple Meats)
Boy Scout Golfing event 2013 (Multiple Meats)
Cub Scout Blue and Gold Banquet 2013 (Multiple Meats)
Guys Trip to Trap Pond (Video)
Manday 2 2012 (Live from Sunny Philadelphia)
Manday 3 2013 
Manday 4 2014 Multiple Meats
Philly Style Pulled Pork (Video)
SQWIBS Tribute to Pulled Pork (Video)
Chile Rellenos Dinner (Multiple Meats)



*Friends with links
Please visit the Links below*







	

		
			
		

		
	
 Bear's Step by Step Index






	

		
			
		

		
	
 Gary's Smokes and Information All In One Place






	

		
			
		

		
	
 Dirtsailor2003 Mega Mother of all Cooking Digest






	

		
			
		

		
	
Disco​


----------



## chef willie

On occasion I send folks your way that are wanting info on jerky making since you had not only technique but various recipes for them to ponder.....what happened to that?......Willie


----------



## Bearcarver

Great Start SQWIB !!!

This will be handy, because you do a lot of things I don't do!!

I'll be dropping your Link here & there, if you don't mind!!

Bear


----------



## pc farmer

Great work.


----------



## dirtsailor2003

I keep threatening to do that but I have a hard enough time remembering all my posts!


----------



## foamheart

Nice, like Da'Bear I have enjoyed a lot of those! I tryed twice the Empanadas. I just ain;t as good as you! Like I would even consider that!

You should definately add..... I refer people to these quite often.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/124207/sqwibs-luau-pork-shots

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/123891/sqwibs-pork-shots-pork-candy

Seriously a Horse doorvie section!

Oooops! You do have a Horse doorvie section!!!

Hmmmm.... nevermind.


----------



## themule69

Hurry up and git it done so O know haw to copy you 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. Your off to a nice start.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## jarjarchef

Nice idea. May have to follow your great lead....


----------



## sqwib

Chef Willie said:


> On occasion I send folks your way that are wanting info on jerky making since you had not only technique but various recipes for them to ponder.....what happened to that?......Willie


CW I could not find that post, heres a new one, let me know if thats the one you were talking about?

SQWIBS Jerky


----------



## sqwib

Bearcarver said:


> Great Start SQWIB !!!
> 
> This will be handy, because you do a lot of things I don't do!!
> 
> I'll be dropping your Link here & there, if you don't mind!!
> 
> Bear


Sounds great,


c farmer said:


> Great work.


Thank you


dirtsailor2003 said:


> I keep threatening to do that but I have a hard enough time remembering all my posts!


Please do it, I should have done this a long time ago.


Foamheart said:


> Nice, like Da'Bear I have enjoyed a lot of those! I tryed twice the Empanadas. I just ain;t as good as you! Like I would even consider that!
> 
> You should definately add..... I refer people to these quite often.
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/124207/sqwibs-luau-pork-shots
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/123891/sqwibs-pork-shots-pork-candy
> 
> Seriously a Horse doorvie section!
> 
> Oooops! You do have a Horse doorvie section!!!
> 
> Hmmmm.... nevermind.


I need to clean that up a bit.


themule69 said:


> Hurry up and git it done so O know haw to copy you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Your off to a nice start.
> 
> Happy smoken.
> 
> David


Sounds Good!


jarjarchef said:


> Nice idea. May have to follow your great lead....


That would be awesome, we could all link each other as well.


----------



## chef willie

SQWIB said:


> CW I could not find that post, heres a new one, let me know if thats the one you were talking about?
> 
> SQWIBS Jerky


Yeah, that's the one....I found it very informative when first starting to make jerky and as a bonus you listed some recipes....so, I send any jerky newbs with questions over there so as not to re-invent the wheel.....Willie


----------



## sqwib

Chef Willie said:


> Yeah, that's the one....I found it very informative when first starting to make jerky and as a bonus you listed some recipes....so, I send any jerky newbs with questions over there so as not to re-invent the wheel.....Willie


I do need to get some jerky going and clean up that page a bit lol.


----------



## inkjunkie

Thank You


----------



## link

Hey SQWIB, this is pretty awesome. Thanks.

Just a note, the mac and cheese links back to this page not the recipe.


----------



## sqwib

link said:


> Hey SQWIB, this is pretty awesome. Thanks.
> 
> Just a note, the mac and cheese links back to this page not the recipe.


Fixed Link

Thank you


----------



## sqwib

Update, Gary added to Friends with Links


----------



## sqwib

Update, added a few* (NEW)* links


----------



## sqwib

Update, added Dirtsailor2003 to Friends with Links


----------



## sqwib

Updated, added. 

Quick, Easy, Double Beer Battered Fried Chicken *(Fried)*


----------



## sqwib

Updated added

Hot Italian Sausage, Eggplant and Caponata stuffed Anaheim peppers *(GOSM)*


----------



## sqwib

Updated Added

Deep Fried Mac N' Cheeses
Smoked London Broil Philly Cheesesteak Eggrolls*  (GOSM)*


----------



## sqwib

Updated Added

Pit Beef Brisket w/Burgundy-Orange Sauce *Pit/Oven*

Roasted Pineapple Ghost Chili Hot Sauce
Peach-Apricot Datil Hot Sauce
Roasted Pineapple Anaheim Hot Sauce
SQWIBS Philly Style Rub


----------



## sqwib

Update Added

Beef Brisket Sandwich


----------



## sqwib

Updated, 2016/12/15 

Added

Pork and Beans
Lamb and Beef Barley Stew
Top Round "French Dippers"
Cannoli Pound Cake
Guys trip to Trap Pond


----------



## tri 5 ron

As usual, when  want to look something up to smoke, I come to SMF.

I wanted to see if smoking Hard Boiled eggs had ever been done,.... (Well Uhh.. Ron,....... DUH !)

I found the Dinosaur Eggs by Sqwib, and thought Heck, I'll try it.

 SOoooo, Some Cajun Spiced Chicken Sausage, and some Bacon and I'm on my way !

THANKS !

they just went into the GOSM a few minutes ago...













IMG_2150_zpsgsslcghh.jpg



__ tri 5 ron
__ May 24, 2017






Followed by some Bacon Wrapped Eggs (without Sausage)

 and sprinkled with some basic Taco Seasoning













IMG_2156_zps2fmbqoke.jpg



__ tri 5 ron
__ May 24, 2017






and hopefully they will come out yummy













IMG_2158_zpshacqdpz8.jpg



__ tri 5 ron
__ May 24, 2017


----------



## sqwib

Awesome, How did they turn out?


----------



## meatsweats86

Tri 5 ron said:


> As usual, when  want to look something up to smoke, I come to SMF.
> 
> I wanted to see if smoking Hard Boiled eggs had ever been done,.... (Well Uhh.. Ron,....... DUH !)
> 
> I found the Dinosaur Eggs by Sqwib, and thought Heck, I'll try it.
> 
> SOoooo, Some Cajun Spiced Chicken Sausage, and some Bacon and I'm on my way !
> 
> THANKS !
> 
> they just went into the GOSM a few minutes ago...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_2150_zpsgsslcghh.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ tri 5 ron
> __ May 24, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Followed by some Bacon Wrapped Eggs (without Sausage)
> 
> and sprinkled with some basic Taco Seasoning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_2156_zps2fmbqoke.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ tri 5 ron
> __ May 24, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and hopefully they will come out yummy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_2158_zpshacqdpz8.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ tri 5 ron
> __ May 24, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy Batman Sh*t!!!  Those look good. Waiting to see how they turned out.


----------



## hooked on smoke

Very cool


----------



## tri 5 ron

all done...













ffe14755-07e5-44e5-a7d7-7e0ee243c3c7_zpsoxyobyl1.j



__ tri 5 ron
__ May 25, 2017






The Dinosaur eggs were OK, but I think the Cajun Spiced Chicken sausage was not the best choice. (It was all I had to use at the time)

 I think using a good pork sausage would have made them come out much better.

The Bacon wrapped eggs are pretty good, and I think I may make some of them into Deviled eggs, and maybe spice them up a little with some H&H Dry Salsa mix. (I LOVE that stuff !)


----------



## tri 5 ron

Mo' Betta' now, 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			


















IMG_2162_zpswgdazm6o.jpg



__ tri 5 ron
__ May 25, 2017


----------



## sqwib

October 9th, 2017 Updated, added 

Dutch Oven Jambalaya
Dutch Oven Chicken and Dumplings
Chicken Taco ABT's
Buffalo Wing ABT's.
Chile Rellenos Dinner, London Broil, ABT's, Chicken and noodles.


----------



## sqwib

tri 5 ron said:


> Mo' Betta' now,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_2162_zpswgdazm6o.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ tri 5 ron
> __ May 25, 2017




Looking Good
I agree with the Dino Eggs being better as Deviled Dino Eggs,


----------



## TomKnollRFV

When looking through google results I saw pictures of your Dino Eggs on a post. Your signature lacks the recipe now.. was hoping you could maybe put it back or repost?

PS: I legitimately signed up for this forum just to ask that!


----------



## sqwib

Wow, I'm a year late on this, my apologies. I couldn't find it either so I re-posted and updated the main page under appetizers.
Thanks

Dino Eggs re-post


----------



## sqwib

Disco added to "Friends with Links"


----------

